# Shi Baguazhang



## oaktree (Mar 17, 2012)

I happen to find this video. What I like about it is that there is a white circle and you can see how he cuts through the circle during palm changes.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 18, 2012)

I think you can see the same thing in Yin Yang Baguazhang


----------

